# 25.16 R3 shows only 16 PPipelines for 1900XTX !?



## discomuffel (Sep 16, 2006)

Sapphire Radeon X1900 XTX 512MB PCI-E 
The ATITool version 25.16 R3, 25.15 (and.14) shows only 16 Pixle Pipelines activated ? 
I would expect 48 Pipelines there!? Pirate Produkt? Defective? or Bug in ATITool ?
3DMark 2006 score is 4700, I would expect something between 5000 and 6000.
Core at 650MHz, Memory at 775MHz.(Core2@3330MHz, 2GB DDR2@4-4-4-12 740MHz)
Please could someone explane this to me.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 16, 2006)

the 1900xt(x) has 16 piplelines and 48 shader processes/porssesors?


----------



## melkhior (Sep 16, 2006)

Don' get confused with pixel pipelines (pixel shader processors) and pipelines (ROPs). Usually it's a bit confusing and brands use it cause they know users can be confused (for example with x1600, most people think that it have 12 Pipelines, which in fact have 4 Pipelines).

I can't say if it's correct the 3D Mark 06 result but may you compare with some reviewers to know it.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 16, 2006)

melkhior said:


> Don' get confused with pixel pipelines (pixel shader processors) and pipelines (ROPs)


someone needs to read better his homework.....
the X1900XT(X) has 16 SIMD (Sigle Instruction,Multiple Data) channels (4 quads a.k.a. 16 fixed function pixel pipelines).
48 pixel shader processors [3 ALUs (arithmetic logic unit) in a pipeline].
16 ROPs (raster operators).


----------



## discomuffel (Sep 16, 2006)

*OK. Thanks you all.*

Now I wondering why I can´t find this detailed, compact info, you gave me, at ATI.
Anyway.
Still the question about the pure 3DMark score of 4700 (Res. 1280x1024)
The AtiTool 3Dview is about 730FPS AVG at standart timings (core 650MHz, MEM 775MHz).
SYSTEM (complete Water cooled):
Core2Duo 6600 @ 3330MHz @ 55C°-75C°
Mainboard ASUS P5B FSB @ 370MHz Chipset Temp is 35-40C°
Sapphire 1900XTX @ 650/775MHz, 2D Temp is 42C°, 3D temp. is up to 58C°
HD is WD Raptor 150GB SATA
Creative X-FI music
WinXP MC2005, ATI catalyst 6.8

Any suggestions for further testing or software? Oktoberfest hat begonnen


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2006)

4700 for 3dm06 is damn good. my x1800xt gets about 4100. and thats at 700/900.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 17, 2006)

with conroe you should be getting higher for sure

are you sure aa and af is off?

run 05 and maybe we'll see if that fits in better

but that might be a usual score after all


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 17, 2006)

with my rig i get ~5100.so the score with your specs is low low low...


----------



## discomuffel (Sep 17, 2006)

*Totaly confused!*

Deinstalled ATITool an gave A.I. overcloaking a chance. Noe the 3DMark score is pending between 5700 and 6723 without changin anything between the testing?!?
Is the Catalyst 6.8 driver responsible for that? Detecting 2D/3D mode wrong while running 3DMark? What is your expiriance with this HW/SW config?


----------



## discomuffel (Sep 17, 2006)

*one more question*

Why can´t I get the same result of 3Dmark 06 even if I run a benchmark, close programm and start it again? drives me crazy...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 17, 2006)

fresh reboot is the best way to do it, and close all meaningless programs (like fraps, ituneshelper, ipodhelper, virusscan, foldingathome/seti, anything that still allows functionality.) I close atitool sometimes, but not always, because I like to know what my max temps hit.

I will get ~6900s first run off boot, and then ~6700s 2nd run off boot.  reboot and back up to 6900.  i don't even know why, but it's what happens.


----------



## discomuffel (Sep 21, 2006)

*It all comes to an (god)end*

Today I installed catalyst 6.9, set it to 689MHz GPU and 792MHz Mem Clock.
Restarted PC and run 3DMark 06 -> Result: 6462
once again restarted PC and run 3DMark 06 -> Result: 6461
restarted 3DMark 06 without fresh boot -> Result: 6704

These results I can understand and the ATI Catalyst overclocking is o.k. for me.
Now I leave every thing as it is, quit benchmarking and start gaming  

BTW: ATI Ticket support (auto)answer after 5 working days:

We have responded to your issue.

Solution: I do not know why ATI Tool would only report 16PP.

What power supply do you have in your system?  

Are there any updates available from your motherboard manufacturer for your Motherboard BIOS or chipset drivers?

Could you please create a problem report using the utility located in ATI KB article 737-1696 and attach it to this ticket?  We need to have a closer look at your system configuration.  Once the problem report is created attach it to your response to this ticket.

Poor, isn´t it?
Why can´t the tell me that 16PP is the correct amount and explain it like giorgos th.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 21, 2006)

because....if you are going to search it you`ll get crazy...
i asked the XFX helpdesk why my card had no geometry delta clock...
the answer was "Nvidia has encrypted this topic,and we cannot tell you"...
i doubt if there are many manufacturers of the 7900GT with 0 mhz delta value...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2006)

because ati would never admit creative marketing with their pipelines vs. shader processors


----------

